# Saturday, August 12



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

A few folks from various boards are invading Foxwoods Casino. Come one, come all. 

No firm time has been set, but it's leaning toward early afternoon...


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Lookie here, all my friends signed up for this!!

C'mon guys, get a day pass from the Warden. It's my 45th birthday on the 12th!!


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Wacco,
Of course I'll be there.. How could I miss a sit down with the Beantown Crew in my home State!
Frank

A birthday to boot Mmmmm!!


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Assuming I have the day off, I'm game! 

Paul? Matt?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I am driving up for the day as well.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Bump


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Looking at my schedule, Aug 12 I can't do, but there's another one scheduled for July 29 at this thread:

HERF TIME!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> Looking at my schedule, Aug 12 I can't do, but there's another one scheduled for July 29 at this thread:
> 
> HERF TIME!


Don't know if I can do the 12th either but I will try.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

fpkjr said:


> Bump


Farnk looks like I am coming up on the 29th as well !


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Bump 

F


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

C'mon ladies, a week away. One o'clock, waterfall, which is about 50' from The Hard Rock.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

fpkjr said:


> Bump
> 
> F


I think I am flying solo this day !


----------

